# Interview Question Please Help



## tlewis76 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello, I have been certified for two years and tomorrow I have my first interview for a Certified Coder. Does anyone have ideas on what kind of questions I should ask?  It is for an Internal Medicine office.  Please help I nervous enough having not had an interview in a long time.  Thanks:


----------



## jwestfall (Aug 4, 2010)

I would suggest asking if the job you are interviewing for is a replacement position or if it's a newly created position.  If it's a replacement I would then ask why the previous employee left the position.  

Hope this helps!  Good Luck!


----------



## ladymmc (Aug 4, 2010)

*Here's some:*

How are we kept updated with coding changes?  
Why did the last person leave this position?

What will my typical day be?

Who will be my immediate supervisor?

How long has the doctor been in practice?

What specialties will I be coding:?

What is the dress code?

Do you promote from within?

Also, list your skills and competencies and go over it before you have your interview.  It will build your confidence.

HTH!


----------



## ladymmc (Aug 4, 2010)

*Here's some:*

How are we kept updated with coding changes?  

Why did the last person leave this position?

What will my typical day be?

Who will be my immediate supervisor?

How long has the doctor been in practice?

What specialties will I be coding:?

What is the dress code?

Do you promote from within?

Also, list your skills and competencies and go over it before you have your interview.  It will build your confidence.

HTH!


----------

